# Broken toilet flange - concrete floor



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

First-I do not believe you will have to bust out any concrete to make this repair. Someone with more knowledge of this situation will come back with a better answer. I have made a repair of this type situation using a "repair flange", (just a flat, metal, flange), and a thin wax seal. After cleaning the broken floor flange (wire brush, rags) I set the thin wax seal down and the new repair flange on this. I then used something like "Tapcon" screws to secure it into the concrete floor. Once this was set in, the toilet bolts can be put in, a new thick wax seal used, the toilet put in, and if necessary, shims used to level the toilet.
This may not be the best solution, but it worked for me. Good Luck, David


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

It's your choice whether to screw the flange to the concrete floor and attach the toilet to the flange, or to screw the toilet directly to the floor possibly going through holes lined up in the flange.

1. The toilet and replacement flange and drain pipe all need to be kept in position so the seal is not broken.

2. The toilet should be fastened securely it does not move and break the seal mentioned above.

3. I never understood how, all these years, toilets attached to nothing but the original cast iron flange stayed in place without having the flange break.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Lowes and Home Depot sell an item called Super Flange. It is a metal ring that is installed over the old flange. Your floor being concrete, you will need to secure it with tapcon fasteners.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

they make replacement rings like the one that rusted that has the slots for the bolts etc. as long as the lip the the old ring is held in place with is still there you can use one of them. they are stainless stell and open up then you just slip them on and install the screw and your fixed. super easy.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

after looking at that a little closer it looks lke you don't have the right flange that will work with what i described.you can chip out the concrete around that flange, about a couple inches all the way around and use an inside cutter and remove the old one and install a new one. a local plumber that can see it in front of him would know best.


----------

